

Pandora’s iPhone Mobile Ad Platform launched today: Best Buy and Becks nab first positions - mg1313
http://www.mytestbox.com/news/pandora-iphone-ipod-mobile-ad-platform/

======
jrockway
_With their respective campaigns, Best Buy and Beck’s will be the first to tap
the highly attractive and affluent demographics of Pandora’s registered iPhone
users who are predominantly male and aged 36 on average. Among all iPhone
users, they skew somewhat older with a higher than average household income
and wield greater purchasing influence among their family members and
friends._

Does advertising work on people like this?

